# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Lucifer, bouc castré de race alpine [13]

## Lomi

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lucifer
*Type:* Chèvre
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 13 - Bouches-du-Rhône
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*E-mail :* lomeriel@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Lucifer, gentil bouc castré prénommé d'après le personnage joué par Tom Ellis, était destiné à l'abattoir. C'est un jeune bouc d'environ deux ans très câlin, qui suit les humains (même les inconnus) comme un chien. 

Il vit actuellement dans une ferme habitée par la personne qui souhaitait le manger. La situation est donc très compliquée, car même si mon père a racheté Luci, il ne peut pas le prendre chez lui car il n'a pas de jardin. Lucifer est tout seul (il n'y a pas de congénère pour lui et ce n'est pas possible d'en prendre), il cherche donc beaucoup la compagnie. Mon père va lui rendre visite souvent mais il ne peut pas toujours être là malheureusement. Comme il y a des enfants très jeunes dans cette ferme, on a aussi peur qu'il arrive un accident.

Lucifer est donc à adopter, l'idéal étant une ferme pédagogique ou un particulier ayant d'autres animaux de ferme pour lui tenir compagnie.
Adoptions dans d'autres départements tout à fait possibles.

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que LUCIFER va vite être adopté. On s'inquiète beaucoup

----------


## Sydolice

Et demander de l'aide à la fondation Bardot ? 
Je l'ai fait dans à peu près le même mais pour trois vaches. J'ai dû beaucoup, souvent et régulièrement insister mais au final, la fondation a accepté de les accueillir dans leur havre en Normandie.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## myrtille12

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de LUCIFER ????????????????????????????

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ?????????????????????????

----------


## GADYNETTE

DES NOUVELLES ???

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------


## Monkey

L'auteur du post a laissé son mail 
*E-mail :* lomeriel@hotmail.com

----------

